# Falcon Arrow Reddit AMA



## Sprowston Stud (Jul 13, 2015)

https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/4dch01/amaa_time_lets_talk_wrestling/ I don't know how to do spoiler tags but this is the AMA


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Currently reading it now.


----------



## FightOwensFight (Jul 29, 2015)

This guy is not reliable even I could create an account saying this stuff and people would believe me.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Summed up a few things. For those that don't know he's apparently a WWE insider, and he's proven it on numerous occasions (just recently he said that a female Hall of Famer will reveal the new Womans belt).



Spoiler: spoiler



Rollins isn't expected to be back until May.
Tyler Breeze's future isn't looking.
If not for the injuries, we could've had Cena vs. Taker, Shield triple threat and Wyatt vs. Lesnar at WM32.
Ambrose tried to push for more weapons for his match against Brock but they wouldn't budge.
Baron Corbin has moved up, he'll be on Raw tonight.
There are two returns expected tonight on Raw. One is a woman.
The main event tonight is a Fatal 4-Way.
There never was any Lana heat.
Vince doesn't care about crowd reactions. Reigns is the guy.
Brie was actually the second person who gave their notice.
All Mania finishes were considered for a week. Even Ryder's.
The Authority will apparently be gone for a while.
He believes that Vince is actually as out of touch as the IWC thinks, and that there has always been an ongoing issue between the writers wanting to add interesting things and Vince "taking a jackhammer" to them.
There have been no discussions to bring back Angle.
Barrett is still leaving.
Zack Ryder is apparently fucked lol. I'm guessing he's dropping it tonight and will disappear again.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

He's been on point with every single info he's given up until today, don't go around talking shit.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

Balor club not debuting is a bummer if true 


And I hope he's wrong about Ryder..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yikes. Lot of 'bummer' type stuff he's reporting today.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

If he's not on this forum, i ain't reading it.. especially if it comes from Reddit.. A site that looks like it should've been big in the late 90's.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

FightOwensFight said:


> This guy is not reliable even I could create an account saying this stuff and people would believe me.


Do it then.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

On Roman's boo's
"This is a biggie as WWE I *think* knows its there. Vince does not care. Roman is the guy."

Bloody hell do they not even address the boo's and just think it will go away?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*If the main event is indeed a 4-Way I will believe this guy from now on. Because that is a hell of a random thing to predict and be true by coincidence I think. If not, he is a moron with some lucky guesses now and then, like a cheap psychic or medium.*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Reigns vs. Ambrose vs. Rollins would have been outstanding if true


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Much of the info is depressing is true... Tonight might get ugly.


----------



## FightOwensFight (Jul 29, 2015)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Do it then.


Balor Club won't debut tonight.
Roman Reigns is a dick backstage.
Roman will bury everyone in 2016.

Don't take some genius to spout stuff and say that they are a Insider.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Fatal Four Way main event? Becky, Charlotte, Sasha and Bayley.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Stuff like the Fatal-four, Ryder losing the title and two returns for tonight is too specific to be a guess.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I could totally see Charlotte losing her Womans title in the main event to appease the fans with Sasha, Becky or Bayley winning it if that is indeed the fatal four way.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

He says that Bayley isn't showing up on Raw tonight. But he says there's a woman return.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Solf said:


> He's been on point with every single info he's given up until today, don't go around talking shit.


Doesn't bode particularly well for tonight if he is legit. 

No Joe, Rollins, bullet club or Orton.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

FightOwensFight said:


> Balor Club won't debut tonight.
> *Roman Reigns is a dick backstage.*
> Roman will bury everyone in 2016.
> 
> Don't take some genius to spout stuff and say that they are a Insider.


First attempt and you're already giving info that's been proven wrong.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Can Vince just be deemed mentally incompetent and forcibly committed yet? Everyone would benefit.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> Doesn't bode particularly well for tonight if he is legit.
> 
> No Joe, Rollins, bullet club or Orton.


It's not like Mania was any good, what did you expect ? I still think some of the returns/NXT call-ups will be nice. But he's definately legit, though, always have been.



Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> First attempt and you're already giving info that's been proven wrong.


Yep, Roman has never been reported as being a dick or something backstage as far as I remember. You can hate on the guy all you want (and boy do I hate him), but get your facts straight. Let's leave the "evidence forging" hobby to the RR fans.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:lmao dude just deleted his reddit account


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

I heard on Twitter that Maryse is gonna help Miz beat Ryder for the IC belt, that might be the woman's return and the title change that Falcon's been talking about.


----------



## Sprowston Stud (Jul 13, 2015)

Why did Falcon delete his account??


----------



## FightOwensFight (Jul 29, 2015)

Sprowston Stud said:


> Why did Falcon delete his account??


Because he was talking shit all along that's why, the man was a bullshitter all along and I knew it.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Maryse would seemingly make Summer Rae redundant. 

Ryder losing is fine - but needs a heel to beat him for the nuclear heat. Miz was showing off before Ryder snuck up and pushed him off the ladder, so Ryder vs Miz would make sense to be booked tonight, with Miz winning for the heel heat. 

Basically it looks like they wanted the title off Owens to another heel for some storyline they have. Ryder got to be the beneficiary once Neville was injured. I guess the angle called for a sympathetic face type. 

Two returns are probably Orton and Cesaro. Enzo and Cass seem to be the call-up debut, with Baron Corbin up full time as well but technically debuted last night.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

LMAO @ if most of this ends up being true. I wouldn't be surprised.

This company, man....


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Seems the Rock killed him.


----------



## Frantics (Dec 11, 2013)

FightOwensFight said:


> Because he was talking shit all along that's why, the man was a bullshitter all along and I knew it.


I tend to agree with this, but let's just see what happens tonight, everything he said has to happen, if it doesn't then we can definitely say he is, but i was never truly convinced he was either but we will find out tonight, put out too much info that cannot be retracked, if it's right, then i'll eat crow, if it's wrong, then we all know now.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I really hope he's right about Becky, he said she's a hard worker(duh) and is actually well liked backstage so she may not fade into obscurity,


----------



## Angel Moroni (Feb 6, 2016)

He deleted his account


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I don't know why he did an AMA he properly give away to much information and got spooked he said stuff like he's not at every show and other little things.


----------



## FightOwensFight (Jul 29, 2015)

etrbaby said:


> I really hope he's right about Becky, he said she's a hard worker(duh) and is actually well liked backstage so she may not fade into obscurity,


Who wouldn't like Becky when she looks like she does, Amazing wrestler and the best looking female in wrestling today come on don't take a genius to figure out that they like her.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

If he's right about Ryder tonight, so help me God... :StephenA

It took these cocksuckers *5 years* to finally realize that burying him had no benefits whatsoever (especially to them due to Zack having been one of their strongest merch movers) and they finally did Ryder right by unearthing him in a manner that was as grand as his burial. But knowing this petty-as-fuck company, FA may very well be right.


----------



## Keepo123 (Apr 4, 2016)

the guy was pretty legit, predicted a lot of things for over a year without ever beeing complety wrong

in recent memory he said something very very big will happen on raw the night before shane came back and said it had something to do with the undertaker 

and he said ryder will shine ( or something like that ) the night before ryder was back on tv and in put into the ladder match

oh and samis raw re-debut aswell


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

He was caught. He answered a question with his real account. A dude from reddit notified him that he fucked up and then FalconArrow deleted both accounts.

Hopefully he doesn't get fired.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Solf said:


> It's not like Mania was any good, what did you expect ? I still think some of the returns/NXT call-ups will be nice. But he's definately legit, though, always have been.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Roman has never been reported as being a dick or something backstage as far as I remember. You can hate on the guy all you want (and boy do I hate him), but get your facts straight. Let's leave the "evidence forging" hobby to the RR fans.


You honestly think someone from the active roster would come out and bury Reigns by saying he's a dick?
He'd be punished _severely!_

Not two months ago, a certain someone was almost fired for simply touching Vince. What do you think he'll do to a guy openly burying his toy boy?


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

I asked him if he could make Roman wear the belt around his waist since he hasn't done that yet.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Frantics said:


> I tend to agree with this, but let's just see what happens tonight, everything he said has to happen, if it doesn't then we can definitely say he is, but i was never truly convinced he was either but we will find out tonight, put out too much info that cannot be retracked, if it's right, then i'll eat crow, if it's wrong, then we all know now.


the guy has had a pretty amazing track record so far though. He probably has better sources than Meltzer but it doesn't matter since he deleted his account. Chances are he was found out or his source was found out.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I believe all these


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

nvm


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Shame if he was outed. Sounds like he got careless. Either way, he was legit.


----------



## Frantics (Dec 11, 2013)

Fissiks said:


> the guy has had a pretty amazing track record so far though. He probably has better sources than Meltzer but it doesn't matter since he deleted his account. Chances are he was found out or his source was found out.


True true, and i know, i've seen it, like i said, i'll happily eat crow after tonight.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

He's been on point with his spoilers tonight as well as of now. Curious about his fate.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

FightOwensFight said:


> Because he was talking shit all along that's why, the man was a bullshitter all along and I knew it.


Oops, you were dead wrong, called the fatal 4way perfectly.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

He got the fatal 4-way and Corbin thing right so far. Hopefully the Cesaro hint is true.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

FightOwensFight said:


> Because he was talking shit all along that's why, the man was a bullshitter all along and I knew it.


FightOwensFight right now


----------



## Frantics (Dec 11, 2013)

Whelp this man's legit, i must say i will happily enjoy eating crow tonight, this man is indeed legit, i'll take this one, i'll admit it, this guy's got some good shit.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Why did he delete his page? I cant find falconarrow


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

:lmao

"Oh he's just bullshitting"

:lmao :maury


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

UFO said:


> Why did he delete his page? I cant find falconarrow


_He was caught. He answered a question with his real account. A dude from reddit notified him that he fucked up and then FalconArrow deleted both accounts.

Hopefully he doesn't get fired._

Quoted from page 3 in thread


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

UFO said:


> Why did he delete his page? I cant find falconarrow


Word is he got spooked. People started trying to figure out who he was so he fled.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

wkdsoul said:


> _He was caught. He answered a question with his real account. A dude from reddit notified him that he fucked up and then FalconArrow deleted both accounts.
> 
> Hopefully he doesn't get fired._
> 
> Quoted from page 3 in thread


Holy shit lmao, what an idiot.


----------



## evanbourne1916 (Dec 28, 2014)

ShadowKiller said:


> He got the fatal 4-way and Corbin thing right so far. Hopefully the Cesaro hint is true.


Zayn being injured is just a work, Cesaro will be announced as the surprise replacement


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Who the heck was he?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

He also said there would be a return that would lead to a title change that people might not like. Boom.

Dude was legit. He was 2 legit 2 quit.

But now he's not legit. So he must quit.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Danjo1986 said:


> Who the heck was he?


Batman.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

So far he's been entirely on point so yep, legit.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Legit 100%


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

From what I'm seeing he seems more legit than that MetsFan guy.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

The fact he said releases are coming and it's likely that Sandow is on it is what saddened me the most, considering all his other information has been right tonight.


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Releases? Could Ryder be on the that list and they were giving him that moment just before letting him go?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

FightOwensFight said:


> Sprowston Stud said:
> 
> 
> > Why did Falcon delete his account??
> ...


Well since all the stuff he posted about raw was proven legit you know nothing


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Dude nailed everything :lmao


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

sky_queen3 said:


> Releases? Could Ryder be on the that list and they were giving him that moment just before letting him go?


He alluded to things not getting any brighter for Ryder in the future... but he still has Mojo to fall back on in NXT, can't see him going.

If releases are coming I expect Fandango, Sandow </3, Ascension and a couple of others.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Ok... now that the information of FALCON'S ARROW has checked out... allow me to retort...

There is only *ONE* motherfucker on the face of the god damned earth that is DUMB ENOUGH to name a reddit account after a specialized move that only he performs, and to subsequently hold an AMA spilling beans about RAW using it.

As soon as i saw the name of the account(had no idea what it was about) i was like.. um.. what's Seth doing now? I would think the same if some asshole called THE PEDIGREE held an AMA and started giving insider information out. Except Triple H isn't That Stupid. 

Seth Rollins? Oh HI THERE FALCON'S ARROW. Yes Sir. You are that stupid.


----------



## fanindallas (Nov 2, 2015)

I am surprised FalconArrow wasn't more known here. He dropped hints on MASSIVE items for months. The guy posted about Shane's return. This wasn't just today he showed up and decided to drop hints. Not that it matters now since he deleted his account.

This will make people sad, from the AMA talking about Ambrose.

"I am not super sure what is planned for him but I know last night did not go the way that Ambrose envisioned. *Word was he was fighting for harder weapons and they didnt budge.*"

Mods also confirmed he did indeed not post from his own account. Seems like he did the AMA in anticipation of closing the account. One theory is he was allowed to post as it created hype for Raw. Maybe not so true after today though with how much he revealed.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeah, the guy is NO bull-shiter 100% ... ever since he said what the plans for Ryder will be at WM, and the same night he was put in the IC title match, I'm a believer


----------



## rjvcrisen5 (Dec 9, 2014)

after reading his AMA of roman being champ until summerslam and AJ winning the fatal four way for payback, a small part inside me has shed a tear knowing AJ is about to be fed to roman. I don't even hate roman, I've actually felt bad for the way WWE has booked/fans have treated him, so this just sucks on another level. Just give Aj a title run, even if it's for a month or so.


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

Did FalconArrow comment on upcoming plans for Wyatt and Owens?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

tailhook said:


> Ok... now that the information of FALCON'S ARROW has checked out... allow me to retort...
> 
> There is only *ONE* motherfucker on the face of the god damned earth that is DUMB ENOUGH to name a reddit account after a specialized move that only he performs, and to subsequently hold an AMA spilling beans about RAW using it.
> 
> ...



:maury


Wait, you're serious? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

After months of people doubting if he was legit. He went and batted a thousand on his last outing and now he's long gone.. True legend. :applause:applause:vincecry

Moment of silence for Falcon Arrow


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Ryan93 said:


> Did FalconArrow comment on upcoming plans for Wyatt and Owens?


Said he was 99.9 percent sure KO would be in some "title matches" this year..The question was asked about the World Title, but he didn't specify that, just said he would be in some "title matches."..Also said he was really excited that the KO/Zayn feud was going to go for months and where they were going with it.

Said the Wyatts were going in a new direction that he was excited about.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

People want the info but want to out him, can't have everything


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

FightOwensFight said:


> Because he was talking shit all along that's why, the man was a bullshitter all along and I knew it.


unk4 Patiently waiting this guy coming back and eating crow...


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

tailhook said:


> Ok... now that the information of FALCON'S ARROW has checked out... allow me to retort...
> 
> There is only *ONE* motherfucker on the face of the god damned earth that is DUMB ENOUGH to name a reddit account after a specialized move that only he performs, and to subsequently hold an AMA spilling beans about RAW using it.
> 
> ...


You have to be the biggest conspiracy theory junkie on this site. 

The guy claimed his username was a reference to Hardcore Holly. Why on earth would Seth Rollins be leaking information about storylines to people on the internet? :lol 

Unless you're joking, but I've read your threads and you often come up with the wildest theories that never turn out to be true.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Everything he spoiled always happened, of course the guy is legit. Shows the difference between a real insider, and a tool like Meltzer who gets handed by WWE the infos they want him to have, and forge the rest.

But then, rejoice, the authority angle is ending soon, and Rollins is the one to do it, according to him. He'll be back in may !


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Even called the Primo/Epico repackage. Now that he nailed everything, and with all the call-ups, only thing left from his leaking is the "Spring cleaning". 

I'd guess there could be a pretty huge cut coming. He name dropped Sandow, so he's a goner. I think Summer Rae wrestled her last match as well last night. Summer was always a Maryse rip off in my opinion. Now she is redundant. Primo and Epico are getting a renewed push, so they're obviously not on the chopping block. Social Outcasts should all be safe - though Rose could be cut just the same. Ascension is probably toast. Darren Young probably gets the boot as well. Torito surely as no use for him. Wade Barrett needs to go given he asked for his release - probably written off last night. FalconArrow also said Fandango was in trouble as well - makes sense with No Way Jose gimmick in NXT, Falcon mentioned that Fandango shows little initiative and just goes though the motions, I wonder if he sees Ethan Carter in TNA and wants to see if he could get a push there or something. Goldust might call it a career and move to an agent role as has been rumored.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Why the fuck do people always give these guys off Reddit attention? MetsFan or whatever his name was and now this guy. Does anybody actually ever learn?


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Squeege said:


> unk4 Patiently waiting this guy coming back and eating crow...


It's hard for some people to admit they are wrong. You'll have to wait forever I guess.


----------



## Souper (Jun 15, 2009)

JimCornette said:


> Why the fuck do people always give these guys off Reddit attention? MetsFan or whatever his name was and now this guy. Does anybody actually ever learn?


Because this guy actually broke stories that happened. Can you read?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

JimCornette said:


> Why the fuck do people always give these guys off Reddit attention? MetsFan or whatever his name was and now this guy. Does anybody actually ever learn?


Because he was actually legit? 

He basically outlined Raw. Said there would be no Rollins, Bullet Club or Samoa Joe but other NXT guys would debut. Said there would be two returns and one of them would lead to a title change. (Maryse and Cesaro). 

Also said the main event would be a fatal four way and the fans should be happy with it. 

And said that Epico and Primo would be getting repackaged as two guys who really love Puerto Rico. 

Whoever he was, he had access to the script for last nights Raw.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Just been catching up with this on Squared Circle and one of the mods went into details about what happened.

Looks like as soon as he posted from another account someone figured out who he was and went after him on Twitter, even going as far as screenshotting some verification e-mail from his reddit account. Geezer has shit himself and deleted all of his accounts. Shame, really, because he was legit, no doubt.


----------



## 1littlg8 (Feb 24, 2016)

FightOwensFight said:


> This guy is not reliable even I could create an account saying this stuff and people would believe me.


Except he's given information that has been true every time. He once predicted that Kevin Owens would debut on Raw. That happened.

He predicted Shane O' Mac coming back, that happened as well.

I'd say he's pretty reliable.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

T0M said:


> Just been catching up with this on Squared Circle and one of the mods went into details about what happened.
> 
> Looks like as soon as he posted from another account someone figured out who he was and went after him on Twitter, even going as far as screenshotting some verification e-mail from his reddit account. Geezer has shit himself and deleted all of his accounts. Shame, really, because he was legit, no doubt.


I'm confused, one of the mods is saying is saying that the whole Falcon posting with an alt account isn't actually true. Could you link me to where you got all that?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

ShadowKiller said:


> I'm confused, one of the mods is saying is saying that the whole Falcon posting with an alt account isn't actually true. Could you link me to where you got all that?


I've just gone through all the threads over there and can't seem to find the statement one of the mods gave. Strange.

What I saw was a screenshot of his AMA where he gave away a spoiler and then further down the page he elaborated on the spoiler with another account. Not sure how the mods can say he didn't post from an alt account when there is proof.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

This is the screenshot:

https://i.imgur.com/LapEVdx.png


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

T0M said:


> This is the screenshot:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/LapEVdx.png


I don't get how that happens - doesn't an AMA happen in real time,so he'd be under the same FalconArrow account with no reason to switch back and forth? Or did he come back later to answer new questions and logged in under wrong account on the one time?

I hate the reddit look and set-up so loathe to read there unless can't avoid it - but to me there was a lot of folks answering previously asked questions that were asked later and redundant. I though that was what happened there - but when falcon freaked out and deleted the falcon arrow account and then this one as well it sort of confirmed what happened.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

T0M said:


> Just been catching up with this on Squared Circle and one of the mods went into details about what happened.
> 
> Looks like as soon as he posted from another account someone figured out who he was and went after him on Twitter, even going as far as screenshotting some verification e-mail from his reddit account. Geezer has shit himself and deleted all of his accounts. Shame, really, because he was legit, no doubt.


Never a more apropos time to use this - This is why we can't have nice things. 

I mean the person following along the AMA is obviously a spoilers fan - so why at first instance try to out and ruin the guy?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Because people are scumbags, unfortunately.

I'd love to know who he is. He tried to cover his tracks a few times by saying he doesn't know what goes on backstage and that he doesn't attend every show but then in some answers he'll slip up and give away that, in fact, he has been backstage. I just can't fathom why an employee would take such a risk to drop a few spoilers.

There are even some conspiracy theories that FalconArrow was a marketing ploy created by WWE to see how fans would react to certain spoilers. Testing the waters, maybe? Fuck knows, but it was interesting while it lasted.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Shame, really. He had some good stuff


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

The less spoilers the better if you ask me.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Dec 11, 2014)

I guess we're in the dark from here on out then. It's a shame really because I wanted to know a few more things that's gonna happen in the future like what direction are they gonna take Reigns etc.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Squeege said:


> unk4 Patiently waiting this guy coming back and eating crow...


He's gonna delete all his accounts before he ever posts in this thread again.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

I hope he comes back. We need people like him so that the real fans can be advised and call out WWE on its' bullshit before it happens.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

It looks like it was one of the reddit mods fault their account got compromised or they just wanted to be a dickhead.


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

FightOwensFight said:


> This guy is not reliable even I could create an account saying this stuff and people would believe me.


He has been pretty good with his predictions. He said something big was going to happen on Raw and Shane returned. I'm surprised he hasn't trolled IWC about Sting/Undertaker.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

So.....going by his spring cleaning comment, who's being cut/released? I assume it'll be a large amount.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Hope he gets fired. He's just doing this shit for attention and now it backfired. Good riddance. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

People still shitting on him despite being on point with EVERY result he gave out :mj4


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Fandango is the only guy in WWE who uses the Falcon Arrow. It's totally him.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Hatsune Miku said:


> I guess we're in the dark from here on out then. It's a shame really because I wanted to know a few more things that's gonna happen in the future like what direction are they gonna take Reigns etc.


I know this....

Reigns wins, lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

The anti-spoiler gang is so annoying. You don't want to see spoilers, here's a novel idea:


*Dont read them, jackass. *



Unless someone spoils something without a warning, then okay. You have a cause to be pissed. Outing someone who posts spoilers because you're an anti-spoiler however is simply being a cunt for the sake of being cunt, and likely even fueled by envy that they legit have access to the backstage that you don't. So obnoxiously corny.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> You have to be the biggest conspiracy theory junkie on this site.
> 
> The guy claimed his username was a reference to Hardcore Holly. Why on earth would Seth Rollins be leaking information about storylines to people on the internet? :lol
> 
> Unless you're joking, but I've read your threads and you often come up with the wildest theories that never turn out to be true.


He's been giving wild theories and predictions out for years and they're always wrong. Poor guy.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> *Because he was actually legit? *
> 
> He basically outlined Raw. Said there would be no Rollins, Bullet Club or Samoa Joe but other NXT guys would debut. Said there would be two returns and one of them would lead to a title change. (Maryse and Cesaro).
> 
> ...


Yeah and he also said if they weren't injuries, The Shield Triple Threat was going to happen at WrestleMania which anyone with a brain knows isn't true. WrestleMania was always going to be about establishing Reigns as the face of the company and giving him a big championship singles win against a star. Original plan before the injuries was for him to fight Cena, then afterwards they changed it to Triple H.

Besides that, that MetsFan or whatever his name is was considered some sort of "insider" yet he was outed. Reddit means jack shit.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

JimCornette said:


> Yeah and he also said if they weren't injuries, The Shield Triple Threat was going to happen at WrestleMania which anyone with a brain knows isn't true. WrestleMania was always going to be about establishing Reigns as the face of the company and giving him a big championship singles win against a star. Original plan before the injuries was for him to fight Cena, then afterwards they changed it to Triple H.
> 
> Besides that, that MetsFan or whatever his name is was considered some sort of "insider" yet he was outed. Reddit means jack shit.


Who are you getting your info from?


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

could FalconArrow be Jimmy Jacobs?


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> People still shitting on him despite being on point with EVERY result he gave out :mj4


Dude, who is the girl in your sig with all the booty?


----------



## The Batfleck (Apr 4, 2016)

Marrakesh said:


> And said that Epico and Primo would be getting repackaged as two guys who really love Puerto Rico.


HAHA, wow, they were wrestlers? I only started watching again this year after the Rumble. Stopped watching in 2002. 

I was watching a live stream of RAW with American commercials so I thought it was just some homoerotic holiday advert/reality show about Puerto Rico. LOL, made my day.


----------



## phenom64 (Nov 6, 2006)

Damn, he was right about pretty much everything. For those wondering, he also said there would be a new Women's title. He also told people to watch the beginning of Raw because "Christmas came early" the night that Shane returned. And also knew Sami Zayn was getting called up the same exact day.

The guy has been right about a lot of stuff.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Think it was an experimental marketing ploy by WWE to get a certain demographic (know-it-all Internet marks) hyped up for Raw but he/she just done goof'd by posting in his/her alternate account so just decided to pull the plug on it.


----------



## Squeege (Jul 16, 2013)

JimCornette said:


> Yeah and he also said if they weren't injuries, The Shield Triple Threat was going to happen at WrestleMania which anyone with a brain knows isn't true. WrestleMania was always going to be about establishing Reigns as the face of the company and giving him a big championship singles win against a star. Original plan before the injuries was for him to fight Cena, then afterwards they changed it to Triple H.
> 
> Besides that, that MetsFan or whatever his name is was considered some sort of "insider" yet he was outed. Reddit means jack shit.


And you know this how? There was probably a very real chance that WM was going to be Reigns going over both Rollins and Ambrose. Not to mention, I'm sure this is definitely one scenario that the WWE went over in their minds last year at some point. It's a company that changes their plans on a minute to minute basis. Saying he's wrong on something he said was a plan months ago is just silly. The guy batted 1.000 on a RAW that had more swerves than we've seen in years.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm glad someone out there was actually right about this sort of shit.

Not sure we need a thread dedicated to him though tbh.


----------

